# Would my stuff even be considered classical?



## Manok

My biggest influence is perhaps Debussy, and I was just curious would my music even be considered classical? Or if not what would it? This isn't so much a composition as it is an improvisation, and it is quite rough. Most of it sounds somewhat in the same style, I'll try and post some more later when I finish the new piece I'm actually working on putting structure to. I do have another question: Is it any good? This is me playing so feel free to judge.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Dakilangmanok?feature=mhee


----------



## Kopachris

Your improvisation "Raindrops" sounds very good. Classical, though? Maybe. I've never actually listened to Debussy, so I can't take his influence on you into account, but to me it sounds like one of those new-agey things.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Manok said:


> My biggest influence is perhaps Debussy, and I was just curious would my music even be considered classical? Or if not what would it? This isn't so much a composition as it is an improvisation, and it is quite rough. Most of it sounds somewhat in the same style, I'll try and post some more later when I finish the new piece I'm actually working on putting structure to. I do have another question: Is it any good? This is me playing so feel free to judge.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Dakilangmanok?feature=mhee


That Raindrop music is good, in other hand, the dynamics look a bit awkward since debussy musical style usues frequently pp and ppp, mp and f. Yes, its classical. Good job so far, try to fix the dynamics and the music will be great and such dynamism.. Keep up the great work and I'm anxious to see more work from you.

The beggining would be quite interested if you added the first note played ppp and then suddenly a crescendo as long the trillos go up. The middle is fine, the final could use more work though.


----------



## Polednice

It depends what you mean by 'classical'. Would you like your music to be pleasantly mistaken as coming out of the early 20th century, or are you hoping for it to be recognised as contemporary music just in that tradition?


----------



## Manok

Well by classical I thought maybe contemporary classical as opposed to something from Debussy's era. Part of the inspiration for the piece was l'isle joyuese and I may be misspelling it. Which is one of the few times that he does have loud music. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Impressionistic Minimalism?


----------



## Polednice

I think it's extremely difficult to tell you whether or not your music would be considered contemporary classical. If _you_ want it to be thought of in that way, then you should consider it as such, and just try to get it heard by people who like/know about this kind of music, and continue to develop your personal style based on feedback and criticism.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Well, I made this song started from today like 15 minutes ago, its not finished yet only it is to give you an idea what Debussy should sound like, Its Modern Classic: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Étude en A Major - Water Movement.mp3


----------



## Manok

Part of the reason I asked was because I had no idea what my own music would even be called, again thanks for the input.


----------



## Rasa

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> Well, I made this song started from today like 15 minutes ago, its not finished yet only it is to give you an idea what Debussy should sound like, Its Modern Classic: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Étude en A Major - Water Movement.mp3


Right. Where to start. Well, I can't say because there's really nothing in there that is related to what Debussy is all about. Polyrythms? Nope. Floating and non-mesured melody? Nope. Block harmonies? Nope. Non-diatonic Scales? Nope. Floating tonal centre? Nope.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Rasa said:


> Right. Where to start. Well, I can't say because there's really nothing in there that is related to what Debussy is all about. Polyrythms? Nope. Floating and non-mesured melody? Nope. Block harmonies? Nope. Non-diatonic Scales? Nope. Floating tonal centre? Nope.


Before Questioning, I said this was to be to sounded and not like. 2nd thought, this is a chopin style piece with a bit of modern romantism, so there is actually no Debussy style, only the Dynamism from L'isle Joyeuese, so stop being a critic gangsta.. because that won't take you nowhere.. 3rd Thought, I'll add polyrythms later and block harmonies just sounds so wrong, here.
I am creating this to be like a short piece with all tonalities and scales, After all this is an Étude, Eh? but there is no way forth to add Non-diatonic, so quit it, I don't want the piece to sound like Atonal at all.. 4th thought, I'll finish this song.. and.. put it here? Yes.


----------



## Manok

*Two more works.*

I want honest opinions, I don't really remember the circumstances behind these two recordings other than maybe I was just bored, and wanted to record something, they were recorded earlier in the year. I just want opinions on these, sorry about the audio quality, I recorded both on my ipod.

View attachment Improv1.mp3
View attachment Improv2.mp3


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Interesting works so far, Improv.1 was more dissonant. Looks I heard to macDowdell. Improv 2 is great, sounded like Tchaikovsky. Good job on Those so far.


----------

